# Any Netflix users



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

I will do some google searching for this later tonight but thought I would throw it up here while i was looking around. I was thinking of joining netflix, and I am not a big movie watcher but series like breaking bad I would enjoy. Aprox how much data would I use if I was to watch each epesode. (they are aprox 50 minutes long). I knbow it would depend on the shows but just trying to get a ball park to see if i would have to up my internet data plan with Rogers....


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

My wife and I are pretty heavy Netflix users (CA, US and UK versions) and other.. "free streaming sites" that show movies and tv shows. Our internet plan with Teksavvy is capped at 150GB use and we never get anywhere near the cap. Usually no more than 100 max.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Answer here -> https://help.netflix.com/en/node/87


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't tracked it by each use but off hand, use Netflix 3 times per day 1/2hr-1hr and another 1/2hr/day of general browsing monthly total 40-50Gb.


----------



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. That's why I love this site. You get answers from people actually using things. Thanks again.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

My wife and I consider ourselves to be average Netflix users. We also use You-Tube and rent the occasional iTunes movie. Our older Apple TV only supports 720p (as opposed to 1080p). Our Internet usage during the Summer is 90 GB/month. During Winter months it can get as high as 180 GB/month. I can't say how much of that is Netflix but my understanding is that the 720p stream is about 1.5 to 2GB per hour. I also understand that 1080p can get up to 6 GB/hr.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think NetFlix is worth it, only because it's ad free. I use it from the US but I pay in Canada for the forex advantage  They also have a "Basic" cheaper version that many people don't know about, it's cheaper and works with 1 screen, non HD. This is enough for me.


----------



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

James, whats that 2nd package. I dont know much about netflix. I thought it was $10 per month.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

olivaw said:


> I can't say how much of that is Netflix but my understanding is that the 720p stream is about 1.5 to 2GB per hour. I also understand that 1080p can get up to 6 GB/hr.


It less than that, according to the Netflix link above: "Watching movies or TV shows on Netflix uses about 1 GB of data per hour for each stream of standard definition video, and up to 3 GB per hour for each stream of HD video. "


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Netflix is vastly better value/$ than cable/satellite. 

The package james refers to is literally called the 'basic package'. Currently $7.99/month in Canada.

https://www.netflix.com/getstarted?locale=en-CA&action=startAction


My family's strategy is to go with the $12 package for up to 4 simultaneous streams, which is shared between my parents, siblings and myself.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

We are on the grandfathered plan which gives us two screens at a time plus HD (High Definition: 720p, 1080i and 1080p) for $7.99. Our rate is guaranteed until May, 2016. The HD feed is important to us because we enjoy watching movies and TV shows on the big screen with surround sound.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

couchman said:


> James, whats that 2nd package. I dont know much about netflix. I thought it was $10 per month.


As someone else posted, it's the Basic package and I pay 7.99/month. I'm only one person and it's enough for my needs; the video quality looks just fine to me but I don't have a giant TV


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Fair warning for those using unblocking services or other ways around Netflix's regional limitations - Netflix is cracking down on this, and services like Unblock-us are being targeted. They aren't going to be able to stop all workarounds, but they should be able to whack-a-mole the main commercial unblockers enough to make life miserable for them. It may become harder for many people to access the much richer US catalog going forward. The Canadian catalog is rather impoverished compared to what is available to US viewers.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We have had Netflix and a couple of other subscriptions for a few years now, and really like it for the most part. 

We are a family of four, and use the Internet for all our devices, my spouse works at home, and our phone is also on the Internet. We use just under 250 GB of data a month on average. I would guess we stream about 4 hours a date tween all of us, as sometime the kids stream their own shows at the same time. We would use probably 100 - 150 gb of data for TV/movies. That's also because I often forget to shut off my Netflix often and it keeps streaming. 

The other thing to keep in mind is that Netflix is addictive. Prior to Netflix, I think I used to watch TV maybe an hour or two evry few days. Now, since I can watch all the episodes in a row, I don't just stop at one often. I have to admit I have gone through whole series in a matter of months. O have heard this from lots of others that have gone on Netflix. Since there is so much available, you can pick and watch everything at once. We watch ALL of breaking bad in a few months. maybe you are more disciplined then me, but be warned, you can lose productivity due to Netflix. :stupid:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I tried Netflix but didn't find it worthwhile. It's a good gateway for traditional cable TV on the internet

We rent/buy the odd movie/documentary/indie/concert on YouTube, Vimeo, or iTunes. The vast majority of what I watch online however is free, sometimes with ads. You can stream HD live sports/races etc on Youtube. You can stream any language from YouTube. You can stream any cartoon etc from YouTube. Controlling Apple TV with YouTube app or equivalent is like being in the future. +100GB/month but never worried with a 200GB plan

I've never paid for traditional TV but I have it when travelling or visiting family. It's boring and old fashion imo


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Another note is if you want to keep the bandwidth down, don't turn on the HD. IMO, I've never noticed the difference between average and HD. 

The Canadian version is definitely building up more and more so for the odd nights of watching TV, Netflix suits my needs.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

couchman said:


> Thanks for the replies. That's why I love this site. You get answers from people actually using things. Thanks again.


I have Netflix. Stream it to my big screen TV via a router and ROKU streaming box. 

Currently pay $7.99 CDN (no tax), but I have the Canadian version, which is not as good as the US.

Lots of older movies and very few newer releases..maybe 1 or 2 a month.

I used to watch it more with the mini series such as Hell on Wheels,. Nashville, and Homeland, but I've seen those already a couple of times.

Currently,I'm contemplating cancelling my subscription...I know it's a not a lot per month..but I would like to see some more newer releases for even $7.99.

I'm on Tekssavvy with 150 gb DSL7..so far I haven't used more than 50gb this month. My usage gets reset at the first
of every month, so I can watch as much as I like..Youtube on ROKU, and recently there is another FREE channel I get on ROKU, that has some watchable movies on it as well.

BTW..if you are an insomniac like me, Teksavvy does not charge for data usage between the hours of 2am to 6am.
You can always sneak in a movie...and try to watch it to fall alsleep..zzzzzzzzzzzz

My ROKU unit will solicit me after 2-3 hrs.."are you still watching?' if I don't reply, it cancels the streaming.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> We have had Netflix and a couple of other subscriptions for a few years now, and really like it for the most part.
> 
> We are a family of four, and use the Internet for all our devices, my spouse works at home, and our phone is also on the Internet. We use just under 250 GB of data a month on average. I would guess we stream about 4 hours a date tween all of us, as sometime the kids stream their own shows at the same time. We would use probably 100 - 150 gb of data for TV/movies. *That's also because I often forget to shut off my Netflix often and it keeps streaming. *


250gb..Are you serious PA? What else are you doing besides watching netflix to use up that kind of bandwidth? 



> The other thing to keep in mind is that Netflix is addictive. maybe you are more disciplined then me, but be warned, you can lose productivity due to Netflix. :stupid:


These days, I have absolutely NO productivity to lose, but...when I surf through the netflix movie titles...its all "deja vu"...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*off topic*



> BTW..if you are an insomniac like me, ...


I use http://www.financialsense.com/financial-sense-newshour for that.
The weekend shows are free and about an hour long.

I'm usually asleep within ten minutes, so starting from where I drifted off previously, one program is good for six sleeps.


----------

